# DTG Viper 2 ink flow issues



## Bruce Montford (Oct 6, 2020)

I am having some
Issues with ink flow when doing nozzle checks. One white, black and yellow will not print. Printhead and ink supply assembly were replaced a month ago.
Yellow - flows thru the line to the dampers but will not print.
Black - doesn’t flow thru the lines. Tried pulling it with a syringe and it flowed to the damper, but still doesn’t print
2 white lines - cannot pull Ink thru the lines with a syringe


----------



## JamesMiller90 (Apr 23, 2021)

The quality of the video is quite low but I hope it'll help you


----------

